# 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung



## Marodeur1981 (21. Juli 2015)

*3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Hallo,

habe moentan 3 PWM Lüfter von Beqiet! in meinem Gehäuse. Einer am CPU Kühler und 1 vorne und 1 hinten im Gehäuse.
Jetzt Frage ich mich was für einen Splitter ich bräuchte. HAbe gelesen, das man hierbei schon das MoBo rösten kann.


----------



## Malkolm (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Die Anschlüsse sind genormt auf 1A. Solange du die nicht überschreitest ist alles in Ordnung.
Du benötigst dafür ein 1auf3 PWM Y-Kabel.

Hast du denn keine anderen Anschlüsse mehr frei auf dem MoBo?


----------



## Tech (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Welches Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## buggs001 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Habe ich auch, ohne Probleme in Funktion.
Ich habe es mit 2 Y-Spliter gelöst.

Also nach dem ersten Spliter den CPU-Lüfter angehängt.
Dessen Dehzahl sehe ich auch.
Die 2. Seite mit einem weiteren Y wiederum auf 2 PWM, für die beiden Gehäuselüfter (hinten und oben) aufgeteilt.

Ich emfinde diese Anordnung sogar als genial.
Wenn der CPU wärmer wird gibt nicht nur der CPU-Lüfter, sondern gleichzeitig auch die beiden Gehäuselüfter gas.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Bei mehr als zwei Lüftern würd ich einen Adapter mit externer Stromversorgung nehmen:
Akasa AK-CBFA07-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Marodeur1981 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*



Tech schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du denn?



Bin gerade im Entscheidungsprozess.
Hier meine Einkaufsliste

62137 	Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 344,93* 	€ 344,93* 	 

  	8584252 	Corsair Raptor M45 USB schwarz (kabelgebunden)
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 49,19* 	€ 49,19* 	 

  	62045 	Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 136,94* 	€ 136,94* 	 

  	29233 	(€87,75*/100g) Arctic Arctic MX-2 Waermeleitpaste 4g
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 3,56* 	€ 3,56* 	 

  	8416968 	Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B Tower Kühler
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 32,95* 	€ 32,95* 	 

  	8602483 	600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
Als Geschenk verpacken: Nein
	1 x 	€ 103,45* 	€ 103,45*

HAbe noch eine GTX 970 von MSI.

Bin damit zusammen bei 471 Watt, wenn ich mal Overclocken will. Dazu noch ne alte X-Fi Elite Pro. Damit sollte das Netzteil wohl besser mehr als 500 Watt haben


----------



## Marodeur1981 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Würde das hier gehen?
Akasa 30cm Verteilerkabel fÃ¼r 4-Pin PWM (AK-CBFA06-30)

Da brauch ich keinen Splitter mehr oder? Kenne mich damit leider nicht aus. Würde das Kabel am MoBo befestigen und die Lüfter dann einfach an Stecker. Fertig!


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Der Adapter ist super, hab ich selber im Einsatz.
Das ist ein Splitter mit extra Stromversorgung, da hast du keine Gefahr wegen zu hoher Stromaufnahme.
Dein Mainboard liefert nur das Steuersignal für die Drehzahl.


----------



## Tech (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Bei 3 Lüftern brauchst du gar keinen Splitter. Auch das Kabel benötigst du nicht. Das Mainboard hat 3 Systemlüfteranschlüsse und einen für den CPULüfter.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

Das Gigabyte hat nur einen echten PWM-Anschluss für die CPU, die anderen 4-poligen werden (leider) über die Spannung geregelt.


----------



## Marodeur1981 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: 3 PWM Lüfter über Splitter steuern. Frage zur Umsetzung*

@Abductee: Danke nochmal für die hilfreichen Hinweise. Hab den Krempel jetzt mal bestellt und hoffe, das ich bald in der Lage bin zu berichten


----------

